# Pleco getting huge, how much to feed?



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

One of my plecos is getting big, I feed him one algae wafer in the morning and one before I sleep. And I watch him run to it and eat in right away both times. When do I know to start feeding him double?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yup, depending on the species of pleco, they can get to 2 feet long. I would guess that two tablets is good for now. How big is he right now?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

If it's a common pleco he can probably stay in the 32 until he is around 8-10 inches long and then you'll have to take him to your lfs.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if it is a common pleco it will grow pretty fast...6-8" a year is possible...they can reach a length of 3-4 feet...
if it is scurrying out to get food as soon as you put it in the tank ; it is time to increase the portion....try 4 wafers a day....i don't count really...i just toss a bunch in and see how much it eats...


----------



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, each time I drop one he comes running out. And I'd say he is about 6 inches


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

6 inches from nose to tail? He's just a baby 

Feed him what he will eat. Make sure to not feed him more than he will eat though, as that will make the water foul.


----------



## poolplayerpro3 (Dec 1, 2011)

my pleco is 9 inches and just lays on the bottom, i drop waffers in and he doesnt touch them, my cichlids go after them instantly but my oscar and pleco dont care for them. im thinking of adding some crayfish to my tank to pick up the slack my pleco isnt doing. my tank turns green in less than 3 days after cleaning and he just sits that casually swimming around but not eating. i dont get it


----------

